# Would like to change my life and live in Brazil...



## Antoinesuedois

Hi everybody, I m actually living in Gothenburg in Sweden and i m thinking of changing my life, leave everything ( sell my flat, my car, well everything...) and try to start smthg new! I m 31 years old and i have a degree in psychology... But this won t help me! I m up to do everything, work anywhere but I guess it s tuff to get a working visa... I don t speak portuguese but as I m french i can already read it and understand pretty much everything so it won t take ages to make myself understood... I don t know anyone down there and I would like to go either in Rio or Sao paulo but it could somewhere else . I speak english and french of course, so my question is: does it seem impossible for me to come to Brazil and try to find a job ( to be able to live there)? Thank u for all of you who s gonna answer me, it is very important for me because I always wanted to live in Brazil since I was 10... 
Antoine


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Antoinesuedois said:


> Hi everybody, I m actually living in Gothenburg in Sweden and i m thinking of changing my life, leave everything ( sell my flat, my car, well everything...) and try to start smthg new! I m 31 years old and i have a degree in psychology... But this won t help me! I m up to do everything, work anywhere but I guess it s tuff to get a working visa... I don t speak portuguese but as I m french i can already read it and understand pretty much everything so it won t take ages to make myself understood... I don t know anyone down there and I would like to go either in Rio or Sao paulo but it could somewhere else . I speak english and french of course, so my question is: does it seem impossible for me to come to Brazil and try to find a job ( to be able to live there)? Thank u for all of you who s gonna answer me, it is very important for me because I always wanted to live in Brazil since I was 10...
> Antoine


Hello Antoine.
Anything is possible.

I will tell you that I had a dream to live in Brazil from my teens, and finally moved here to live in 1988, at 28. I had visited twice before, - 1984 and 1986.
I have now lived here for 25 years, and am naturalized Brazilian.
But Brazil is difficult. - I have had some very severe "ups and down".

Anyway: My advice.
DON'T sell your flat for the moment, and come down here for a visit. You will receive 90 days on your passport, which can be extended for another 90 days easily, giving you basically 6 months.
Come as a tourist. - Whilst legally, you cannot work, a language school will give you work, and the government really don't bother to check on this, - knowing that some tourists teach languages to help pay for their stay, but then they go home again. - No big deal.

During your stay, you can really get to see Brazil, and decide if it is for you or not.
It is not for everybody.

The government have recently announced that they will try to attract upto 6 million new immigrants, - technical specialists, that we lack at the moment. - Brazil is growing.
There is also a huge lack of doctors in the interior, and there is much debate over plans to possibly 'import' many thousands of medics from overseas, to fill the need.

I lived for 20 years in Rio de Janeiro. - It is a great city.
These days I live in the interior of São Paulo state, - about an hour from the capitol. - I shouldn't have moved, - but that is another story all together.

Rio is fun.
São Paulo pays better, but has no beach. (The city. - The state obviously has a coastline.) But São Paulo is more expensive to live in.
Either are fine, but there are many other great options, hense my advice to come down here, spend some time, travel and visit as many regions as possible.

Brazil is NOT cheap anymore, like it was years ago.
But with a backpack, you could travel around fairly well, and get to know the country, making friends as you travel.


----------



## Antoinesuedois

Thank u so much for your answer! I feel much better! I went to thailland for a couple of months and that was the life I always wanted to live (I m not feeling so well when the society is all about capitalism, like here in Sweden) even though i know Brasil is growing fast and a bit in that direction... But anyway! I m not looking for a lot of monney and the bigest flat in the world, just happy to meet people and have a social life with the locals... In Sweden after being here for 3 years I still dont have any swedish friends! I want a radical change! So i m really and deeply thinking of coming down there, following what u wrote to me! One more time a big thank you ;-) you made my evening ;-) I will probably ask you many other things if it s ok for you! Have a nice day! Antoine


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Antoinesuedois said:


> Thank u so much for your answer! I feel much better! I went to thailland for a couple of months and that was the life I always wanted to live (I m not feeling so well when the society is all about capitalism, like here in Sweden) even though i know Brasil is growing fast and a bit in that direction... But anyway! I m not looking for a lot of monney and the bigest flat in the world, just happy to meet people and have a social life with the locals... In Sweden after being here for 3 years I still dont have any swedish friends! I want a radical change! So i m really and deeply thinking of coming down there, following what u wrote to me! One more time a big thank you ;-) you made my evening ;-) I will probably ask you many other things if it s ok for you! Have a nice day! Antoine


As an "old" man, at 53, with three wars under my belt, (Northern Ireland, The Falklands, and Iraq,) and three marriages (failed) I think that I have a _feel_ for young people these days.

I have a great friend here in my town who has a "rock band". - This friend is the age of my son (born here in Brazil, but who lives in Switzerland, - since 1992, - he is 25.)

This friend of mine, and his friends, love to chat with me, and we almost always meet up on the weekends.

My absolute total advice to you is this.........
*Don't sell up yet.*

Come down.
Get to know Brazil.
Think about it..............

We also have 'amnesties' at times.
The government allow people who are here illegally, to stay, if they can prove certain things, (such as how long they have been here in Brazil.) The government prefer to legalize illegals (we call them "irregular",) due to the fact that they are probably working, but not paying taxes. - The government want to tax them!

In 2009, a Canadian friend of mine, who had been here for 2 years or so, - "irregularly", got his residence status, due to an amnesty.
*
Right now Antoine, seriously, there has never been a better time to think of immigration to Brazil.*

*BUT IT ISN'T EASY HERE!* - Be warned.
*Brazil is a very violent country, and extremily beaurocratic.*

I could write a book of my adventures here in Brazil. Both good and bad.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

Antoinesuedois said:


> I will probably ask you many other things if it s ok for you! Have a nice day! Antoine


Ask me whatever you want.

That is what we are here for.


----------



## cescolar

Antoine, make sure you visit the North East. It has the best weather in the world!

During the day it is always 29, 26 at night. And with constant easterly breezes.
There is a rainy season, now, which means that it might rain. The rest of the year it just does not! We had spent months without a drop of rain. Every day a blue sky without a cloud!
And the amazing thing, is that plants stay green! There is high humidity (75%) so I guess the plants just absorb the water from the air.

So make sure that you make your way down the coast, from Jericocoara, Fortaleza, Morro Branco, Canoa Quebrada, Pipa, Tambaba, Recife etc.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

cescolar said:


> Antoine, make sure you visit the North East. It has the best weather in the world!


For sure, the North East has great weather.

Some people though, miss the "seasons". 

Our winter has begun in São Paulo right now, but it will soon pass.
And it is nice to have three months or so of cooler weather. - We appreciate the summer more.


----------



## cescolar

I agree that I miss the seasons. But my solution is to travel to the USA or Europe in spring and fall.

You'll never catch me in NY in winter again!


----------



## AnthonyRMC

cescolar said:


> I agree that I miss the seasons. But my solution is to travel to the USA or Europe in spring and fall.
> 
> You'll never catch me in NY in winter again!


Me neither.
Although in my case, it is London and England.  - I was last there in 2007.

Winter in the USA and Europe is bitter.

Brazilians don't have the slightest idea of what a real winter is all about. 

Bless em'.


----------



## cescolar

Yeah, my wife says she wants to know what cold and snow are. I say: "no, you don't"!


----------



## ToolMan

What would employment prospects be for a 50 year old tool & die maker? Injection mold specialist with 20 years automotive experience.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

ToolMan said:


> What would employment prospects be for a 50 year old tool & die maker? Injection mold specialist with 20 years automotive experience.


Do you speak fluent Portuguese?
If not, - forget it. 
Sorry. But it is the truth.


----------



## ToolMan

AnthonyRMC said:


> Do you speak fluent Portuguese?
> If not, - forget it.
> Sorry. But it is the truth.


The truth is not always pleasant, but it is still the truth. Thank you. Not yet, but would be before I ever decided to move. I'm really not digging the way my country is treating it's own people or the rest of the world either.


----------



## taka-0003

what do people on here think about the chances of someone finding general employment in brazil?

i'd be most interested in working humanitarian/social development style programmes and assume that there are jobs in that kind of sector (at least for brazilians)..

i'm 24 years old. i am business degree educated (with very good grades in a uk uni). my work experience basically since is varied low level office stuff without really specialising in anything.

i don't speak portuguese but i am considering all this as a long-term goal and i would plan to take enough lessons to be able to speak at an advanced level before making the move..

i've visited there for about 5 weeks so the country is not alien to me ( i know s america well also)


----------



## taka-0003

** i've thought of something i wanted to add **

the main reason i'm wanting to leave the uk is that i just have zero faith in the political establishment to fix the job market here and want to move somewhere that is moving on upwards.. do many people believe brazils recent growth is really sustainable?


----------



## tobefar77

I want to visit Brazil to see if I can live there permanently. Then I'm gonna sell my everything in Turkey.
How hard to get a tourist visa from Brazil for a Turkish citizen? 
Is it really hot there? I want to live in a cooler place. I am fed up with everything here including the very hot summers.


----------



## Pedaleando Voy

Yes it can be very hot in summer. Even in the south of the country it can be melting hot. I suggest you go on holiday first (in summer, obviously) so you can experience it for yourself. Don't know about visas, so I cannot help you. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to mention this here, but there is another forum for expats in BR that seems to be more active than this one - search on google for gringoes and you'll find it - loads of information there. Best of luck!


----------



## tobefar77

South must be cooler in Brazil. I think you wanted to say "Even in the NORTH of the country it can be melting hot". Because south is nearer to the pole. I am looking at a World map. I see that Argentina must be cooler than Brazil. I hope I can also spend some time in Argentina if it's not cool enough for me in Brazil. Thanks.


----------



## cescolar

tobefar77 said:


> I want to visit Brazil to see if I can live there permanently. Then I'm gonna sell my everything in Turkey.
> How hard to get a tourist visa from Brazil for a Turkish citizen?
> Is it really hot there? I want to live in a cooler place. I am fed up with everything here including the very hot summers.


I live in the Northeast, near Fortaleza. Here it is ALWAYS 29 during the day, 24 at night, with a constant breeze from the east. At midday, in the sun, it can feel hot. But in the shade it is always pleasant.
I was surprised to see how many pale skin people live here! I thought everybody would have a tan here...


----------



## RedmanMatt

*Please Explain...*



AnthonyRMC said:


> *BUT IT ISN'T EASY HERE!* - Be warned.
> *Brazil is a very violent country, and extremily beaurocratic.*


Violent as in on the street walking home violent or mass violence in certain areas etc?

I believe ALL cities and countries have areas you shouldnt find yourself in at certain times or even ever. 

Can you maybe please explain the very violent a bit more please?

Cheers in Advance.


----------



## AnthonyRMC

RedmanMatt said:


> Violent as in on the street walking home violent or mass violence in certain areas etc?
> 
> I believe ALL cities and countries have areas you shouldnt find yourself in at certain times or even ever.
> 
> Can you maybe please explain the very violent a bit more please?
> 
> Cheers in Advance.


Crime.
I lived in the UK for 28 years and never knew anybody personally, who was murdered.
In 25 years of living here, I stopped counting at 30. (And that was several years ago.) - 30 people who I personally knew. (I'm NOT saying that they were friends, but I met them, or they were neighbours etc.)

We have about 40.000 (yes, 40 *thousand* murders a year officially,) but if one adds the disapeared persons (many who were obviously murdered and disposed of, 50.000 a year would be a good guess.)

200 M people. = 50.000 +/-.
The UK, 62 M people, has what? 6 or 7 hundred maybe?
The USA, 300+ M, has about 12.000.

So yes, believe me that Brazil is VERY violent.

During the Balkans wars, a reporter from Brazil made a documentary, showing that just in the Rio de Janeiro area, more people were being killed than in the Balkans in a 'real' war. - Of course, much of the death is due to involvement with drugs.

One wakes up, turns on the TV, switches to a news channel, and everyday, countless murders are reported about.

But I have survived..............untill now, anyway.


----------



## RedmanMatt

AnthonyRMC said:


> Crime.
> I lived in the UK for 28 years and never knew anybody personally, who was murdered.
> In 25 years of living here, I stopped counting at 30. (And that was several years ago.) - 30 people who I personally knew. (I'm NOT saying that they were friends, but I met them, or they were neighbours etc.)
> 
> We have about 40.000 (yes, 40 *thousand* murders a year officially,) but if one adds the disapeared persons (many who were obviously murdered and disposed of, 50.000 a year would be a good guess.)
> 
> 200 M people. = 50.000 +/-.
> The UK, 62 M people, has what? 6 or 7 hundred maybe?
> The USA, 300+ M, has about 12.000.
> 
> So yes, believe me that Brazil is VERY violent.
> 
> During the Balkans wars, a reporter from Brazil made a documentary, showing that just in the Rio de Janeiro area, more people were being killed than in the Balkans in a 'real' war. - Of course, much of the death is due to involvement with drugs.
> 
> One wakes up, turns on the TV, switches to a news channel, and everyday, countless murders are reported about.
> 
> But I have survived..............untill now, anyway.


Thank You for your personal insight.

So do you think that most of it is drugs or just random acts of violence for the sake of it? 

What about acts of mugging etc, how is the feeling of walking around neighbourhoods for a night out or seeing friends? Carrying laptops to cafes etc? 

I am seriously considering moving to Brazil, I am not to concerned as I know things happen everywhere and after 37 countries visited as a traveler (not a tourist) I would say i am pretty aware and I ask due to wanting a greater knowledge for myself. I was mugged in a very wealthy area in Washington DC, in fact I was IN a taxi when it happened, so I do also believe luck can be a huge part of it too. 

Would you say there are better parts of the country for safety etc?


----------



## RedmanMatt

AnthonyRMC said:


> So yes, believe me that Brazil is VERY violent.
> 
> During the Balkans wars, a reporter from Brazil made a documentary, showing that just in the Rio de Janeiro area, more people were being killed than in the Balkans in a 'real' war. - Of course, much of the death is due to involvement with drugs.


I also just found this article published last week... 

Brazil, 7th Most Violent Country In The World, Had 1.1 Million Murders Between 1980 and 2011


----------



## AnthonyRMC

RedmanMatt said:


> Thank You for your personal insight.
> 
> So do you think that most of it is drugs or just random acts of violence for the sake of it?
> 
> What about acts of mugging etc, how is the feeling of walking around neighbourhoods for a night out or seeing friends? Carrying laptops to cafes etc?
> 
> I am seriously considering moving to Brazil, I am not to concerned as I know things happen everywhere and after 37 countries visited as a traveler (not a tourist) I would say i am pretty aware and I ask due to wanting a greater knowledge for myself. I was mugged in a very wealthy area in Washington DC, in fact I was IN a taxi when it happened, so I do also believe luck can be a huge part of it too.
> 
> Would you say there are better parts of the country for safety etc?


Common sense is required.
But common sense seems to be lacking these days?

I have been here so long now, I have mixed thoughts.
A laptop should at least be in some type of ruc when in the street, to hide the fact that one has it.

Make friends, walk in a group at night when possible.

Restaurants are being robbed all the time in São Paulo. An armed group run in and rob the clients and the cash register obviously.

I now live in a smallish town in the interior of São Paulo state. 110 thousand. But even here we have frequent crime and murder.

My eldest niece was here for 6 months in 2009, and had her camera stolen.
I have been here 25 years and have never suffered anything more than a pickpocketing incident on a bus, back in 1992, which cost me all of a couple of bucks back then.

But I also carried firearms in Rio (legally,) and did draw them a few times. - Fired a warning shot once, but never had to shoot anybody.

These days, a carry permit is extremily difficult to obtain, but I would NEVER live in Brazil without a firearm for self defense in the home.

Street robberies can be resolved easily. - Hand over one's "drop wallet".
Home invasions can turn brutal. - A pretty wife. A teenage daughter. - Etc.


----------



## pmarc

I'd say both São Paulo and Rio are nice choices to make a living.
Both are expensive, but depends on what are you looking for. If European quality of life, then I guess you could end up spending as much as in Europe.

You could probaly earn enough with language lessons...

While I teach self defense here (still living in Brazil) I would say that violence is perception and it depends on where you live and where you go. The bureaucracy, though, is insane...Lots of forms to fill, everywhere. Nevermind your online privacy, you won't have any.


----------



## lwjacob

Hi, if you ever go in Brasilia, contact me.
I'm looking for foreign friends.
My English is getting rusty these days. Don't have anyone to practice.


----------

